# Köderfische



## Jimmy1350 (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Darf ich lebende Köderfische in die Niederlande mit nehmen.

Es geht mir nur darum sie lebend mit zunehmen da sie länger frisch sind.

Gruß Jimmy


----------



## 4Life (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

eigentlich darfst du garkeine fische mit zum wasser nehmen.........egal ob lebend oder nicht.......stipprute raus und schnell welche fangen |wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (8. Juli 2012)

Leute! Es gibt aber Gewässer, da is nicht mal eben kurz ein paar köfis stippen! Und hört endlich mit diesem: nur köfis aus dem Gewässer auf! Interessiert keinen Menschen!! 

@TE: ja, darfst du! Überhaupt kein Problem!!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

Stimme Zanderzone zu!

Ich fahre normalerweise immer auf dem Weg zum Ansitz-Angeln kurz an einen Stadtteich, der auf dem Weg liegt. Eine Stunde und man hat genügend Köderfische für die Nacht. 
Das, was nicht mehr gebraucht wird, geht entweder zuhause in die Truhe oder kann weiterleben und im Kanal weiterschwimmen.

- "Mal eben selbst welche stippen"

Das habe ich am Freitag Nachmittag am Kanal an der Steinpackung probiert - ein Rotauge in 1 Stunde. Ist also nicht immer und überall möglich.


PS: Vergiss keine Wasserpumpe - bei dem Wetter überleben die sonst keine 2 Stunden.


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Leute! Es gibt aber Gewässer, da is nicht mal eben kurz ein paar köfis stippen! Und hört endlich mit diesem: nur köfis aus dem Gewässer auf! Interessiert keinen Menschen!!
> 
> @TE: ja, darfst du! Überhaupt kein Problem!!



jain.
es kann schon jemanden interessieren, wenns denn so geregelt ist.
also nix mit gar kein problem.
wer will mir aber nachweisen, daß ich die fische nicht dort gefangen habe.

antonio


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Leute! Es gibt aber Gewässer, da is nicht mal eben kurz ein paar köfis stippen! Und hört endlich mit diesem: nur köfis aus dem Gewässer auf! Interessiert keinen Menschen!!
> 
> @TE: ja, darfst du! Überhaupt kein Problem!!




Jupp, ganz genau.
Warum verkaufen denn Händler gefrorene Köfis, lebende Köfis oder gar kleine Makrelen als Hechtköder ?
Genau aus dem Grund !


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

wie gesagt es gibt bestimmungen auch in fischereiverordnungen, daß eben nur köfis aus dem gewässer verwenndet werden dürfen.
dann mußt du mal im inland nen kontrolleti mal sagen wo die makrele herkommt.
ob so ne regel sinnvoll ist, steht auf nem andern blatt.

antonio


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

Matze Koch fängt die kleinen Makrelen bestimmt auch in den Poldern ;-)
Meine Ansicht ist einfach, dass es dir garkeiner nachweisen kann, solange es einheimische Fische sind. Man muss aber z.B beim Barsch darauf achten, denn der hat ja das Schonmaß. In NL darfst du soweit ich weis Fische auch lebend hältern, aber was ja jeder weis nur tote fischen.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

Erstens, wir reden hier über Holland! Da wir nicht in Deutschalnd sind, kannste da auch nen Thunfisch ranmachen, wenn de lust drauf hast.
Und in Deutschland ist mir das auch egal, hat noch nie Probleme gegeben.


----------



## 4Life (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

alle die jetzt geschrieben haben, das es kein problem ist.....angeln vermutlich auch in der hechtschonzeit auf hecht......

leute es geht hier um krankheiten........du gehst zum stadtteich und angelst dir einen kranken köderfisch.....vielleicht siehst du nichtmal das er krank ist.....nimmst ihn zu einem anderen teich mit und angelst da und verbreitest so richtig schön die krankheit.

echt klasse leistung....bin stolz auf euch! top!

@schmutzpuckel
die angelgeschäfte verkaufen nur, um profit zu machen! ob du strafe zahlen musst oder nicht ist denen so ziemlich egal.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

Mein Köderfisch wird bestimmt die ganze Ijssel verpesten, oder wie!
Ich schreibe nochmal: Was in Deutschland verboten ist, ist noch lange nicht in Holland verboten!! Dort darfst Du jeden beliebigen Köfi fischen, der nicht auf der roten Liste steht und kein Mindestmaß hat!!!!!!


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

man:mdas kann doch in Holland so geregelt sein.
Es ist doch neben der Frage des Verbotes, die Frage- kann man damit Krankheiten aus einem Gewässer ins nächste schleppen; und ja, Du kannst da ganz schönen Schaden anrichten z.B. mit Koi-Herpes.
Gruß A.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*



4Life schrieb:


> alle die jetzt geschrieben haben, das es kein problem ist.....angeln vermutlich auch in der hechtschonzeit auf hecht......
> 
> leute es geht hier um krankheiten........du gehst zum stadtteich und angelst dir einen kranken köderfisch.....vielleicht siehst du nichtmal das er krank ist.....nimmst ihn zu einem anderen teich mit und angelst da und verbreitest so richtig schön die krankheit.
> 
> ...



Mal so am Rande, wenn man auf dem Gehweg nicht Fahrrad fahren darf heisst es noch lange nicht, dass man auf diesem nicht gehen darf...
Es geht hier um das Angeln in den Niederlanden und dort darf man Köderfische von ausserhalb benutzen. Das Thema Krankheiten ist ein anderes. Ich würde an einem kleinen Stillgewässer nicht unbedingt mit Köfis aus Timbuktu angeln, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber in Holland gibt es nun mal Fließgewässer ohne Ende und wenn es dort erlaubt ist, bitte sehr.

Übrigens noch mal danke, für die Erklärung mit dem Profit...höhöhö#6


----------



## Colophonius (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

Hey 

Im Norden der Niederlande ist sowieso quasi jedes Gewässer mit den anderen verbunden. Außerdem haben die eh eine durchdachtere Gesetzesgebung. Bei denen ist tendenziell eher was erlaubt, während bei uns tendenziell eher alles verboten ist.


----------



## spike999 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

@996
das war doch die frage des te...darf man das in holland...ja oder nein...


----------



## 4Life (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfische*

also ich bin nach wie vor der meinung das es falsch ist köderfische mitzunehmen. jedoch muss ich leider zugeben das es in den Niederlanden erlaubt ist.



*"Das Mitführen lebender Köderfische ist noch immer erlaubt.
*Quelle: Hengelsportfederatie Fryslan (Friesland): Voorhanden hebben levende aasvis nog steeds toegestaan. Veröffentlicht am Donnerstag, dem 14. Juni 2007 

"Bei uns wurde durch diverse besorgte Sportfischer und Vereinigungen (Vereine) nachgefragt, ob jemand bestraft werden kann, wenn er lebende Köderfische mitführt. Auf Basis des Artikel 3 vom Vispas (Landeslijke Lisjst van Viswateren) sollte man deswegen bestraft werden können.

Um die Besorgtheit wegzunehmen: _du darfst noch immer lebenden Köderfische bei dir haben_, vorausgesetzt dass *a*) sie dem Mindestmaß entsprechen und *b*) vor ihrem Gebrauch getötet werden. Wie bekannt ist, ist das _Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch per Gesetz verboten_. Es war nie die Absicht gewesen, um mit dieser Bestimmung das Mitführen von lebendem Köderfisch zu verbieten. Das sollte auch ein bisschen verrückt sein. *Jedenfalls, falls du sie im gleichen Gewässer gefangen oder sie in einem Gartencenter gekauft hast, dann darfst du das.

*Diese Mitteilung veröffentlichen wir nach Rücksprache mit der Sportvisserij Nederland. Die Sportvisserij Nederland hat zugesagt, nach einer Möglichkeit zu schauen, um die allgemeinen Bestimmungen in diesem Punkt noch ein wenig anzupassen."

Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------

